
Zuckerberg 'tours' flooded Puerto Rico in bizarre virtual reality promo - sinemetu11
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/09/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-puerto-rico-virtual-reality
======
bananabiscuit
At first, I was repulsed by the lack of empathy from Mark Zuckerberg. But now
I wonder if it would have been better for him to put on an act of feigned
sorrow and solidarity, or if that would have made it even more disgusting.

~~~
Cheyana
I do agree, as I think in his own way, he generally cares about people and has
grandiose visions about what would solve the social ills of the world. That
being said, he's also not perfect, and generally puts business before a lot of
things, but I think for him he justifies it as a means to an end.

Seriously though, he should hire a real person that can tap him on the
shoulder before he does stuff like this and tell him "hey, you're probably
going to get a little flack for that." Like you said though, at least he
didn't go down and throw really good, soft paper towels at people.

